# DigiTracker o.Ä.



## Klon (14. Februar 2001)

Ich suche Tools um einfache Loops zu machen, habe DigiTracker kennengelernt über die Demo Coder Scene, kann damit aber 0 umgehen.

Kennt noch jemand ein Tool um schnell und einfach Loops zu machen, am besten mit ner Site dazu wo ich tutorials dafür bekomm?

Greets,

Klon


----------



## oezer (7. März 2001)

ja die bringen doch den ganzen tag werbung im fernsehen.... wie heissen die nochmal? hmm.. magic music maker?

he he he

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## shiver (4. Juli 2001)

hm, auf die gefahr hin dass sich dieses post schon längst erledigt hat: warum steigst du nicht um auf fruity loops? ist ziemlich easy mit den loops, ist auch'n (winziger) synthie drin.


----------



## Pasdan (4. Juli 2001)

also einfache loops, meinst du jetzt drumloops oder melodicloops?
ich mein, also für drums, gibts ja im netz genug shareware drumstations...
und naja, dann gibts ja auch noch die guten alten oscilator progis
das ganze dann mit nem wav progi bearbeitet und dann in sowas wie music maker zusammen setzten und die spuren zusammen mixen, wieder bearbeiten und finish
so mach ich zumindest meine samples loops usw, allerdings wie gesagt, ich mach zuerst nur die drummloops, dann die melo sachen, undd ann wird das zusammen gesetzt, allerdings nehm ich acid dazu und abgemischt wird das dann mit eMagic irgendwas (billigste version)
naja, ich glaub ich labere zu viel 
Pasdan


----------

